# Relationships after separation/divorce



## Jmarty81 (Dec 3, 2013)

What is a relationship or being in love? Perhaps what really is needed in a relationship theses day is a contract, love should never be base on money, convenience or situation. Rather the feeling that is in your heart that makes every minute with that other person perfect and surreal. I have been currently legally separated from my Ex for fourteen months and we have two wonderful children. I have recently been in a relationship with a wonderful women who also has one child. My current girlfriend has been awesome but lately she has been upset with the situation with my child support and other issues from my last relationship. We have been together now for almost three months. My son is also acting up and she doesn’t know if she can handle that. He is three and my daughter is seven and her daughter is two and I know he is jealous of her. Our relationship is going through a pretty rocky stage and what worries the both of us is the fact that it is so early in the relationship. Please help any advice is welcome.

VR,
Jmarty81


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Most subsequent marriages don't work out because of issues due to children from prior marriages.

Love will only take you so far.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You've been dating for 3 months; you are just getting to know eachother. Why are you so quick to jump into another serious relationship? The thing is: either it will work or it won't. Nothing is a guarantee in this life.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmm, how old are you both?
Sounds like she knows exactly what she wants and will not accept anything else. Is she divorced as well?
Some of us, after ending a long relationship, set our standards WAY HIGH. 
For example, my standards are so high I doubt anyone will ever reach them. But do you get the point?
I also agree, 3 months is too early. if you are already having issues, the best solution would be to cool off.
You don't have to settle you know? 
I am going to sound cynical but I have learned that sometimes Love is not enough....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

General recommendation is to wait for 12 months before introducing kids, 3 months is way too soon.

And your child support situation is none of her business.


----------

